# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Valisneria nana



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Height 30-75+ cm 
Width 3+ cm 
Light requirements low-very high 
Temperature 15-30 °C 
Hardness tolerance soft-very hard 
pH tolerance 6-9 
Growth very fast 
Demands very easy

_Valisneria nana_, is an excellent plant for beginners. The leaves are very thin, long, and beautiful. It is prettiest planted in small bunches, which will gradually form a solid towering mass of plants. An ideal background plant, suited to large aquariums.

Jeffrey


----------

